# Onto the next DP drug....



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm not new here - I seldom post (but love to read  I have bipolar disorder along with Depersonalization disorder and anxiety. I am currently on Lithium, Strattera (atomoxetine), Remeron (mirtazapine), and Lexapro (escitalopram). I have just stopped my Zyprexa (olanzapine) a couple of weeks ago since It was not helping my DP. I have also been on Risperdal (risperidone) but it also has not helped. I do not believe my DP has an anxiety basis and is still present when anxiety is not. Do any of you recommend going back on either antipsychotic at a higher dose? I am have been seeing some posts here about some success with Lamictal (lamotrigine) w/ Anafranil (clomipramine), and have been considering trying something to that effect. Both of these drugs are recommended by Dr. Daphne Simeon (author of "Feeling Unreal") I would really appreciate hearing if anyone has had any experience with either (or both) of these medications. Also, I've never really just gone up to my psychiatrists and asked for drugs, he has, in all cases, asked me to be put on the drugs. Are doctors usually willing to simply agree with such requests? 
Thanks

~ Jay


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

This post is a few weeks old, but I thought I'd give a reply a shot.

Most people find antipsychotics unhelpful in reducing DPD. Although a few people on this board have found success in using them, if they haven't worked for you in the past, I'm not aware of any evidence that a higher dose will be effective.

Psychiatrists will differ in how they react to patient requests for medication. Most are willing to give you a med you ask for if it is not a "drug of abuse". For instance, it is doubtful that a physician would outright deny your request to try Lamictal or Anafranil, since you can't get high of either one. Having success in trying a new med helps if you have a good relationship with your doctor, and if you bring in relevant literature. You should try bringing in either Dr. Simeon's book or the journal articles that recommend lamictal. In my unprofessional opinion, unlesss your doctor is convinced that you *need* to be on lithium for treating your bipolar disorder, he might be willing to try Lamictal as it (I think) is used for treating bipolar. That could be a "two for one" if it is successful.

Good luck, and I hope you found this post helpful. Let us know if you find success with some new meds.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Absentis said:


> This post is a few weeks old, but I thought I'd give a reply a shot.
> 
> Most people find antipsychotics unhelpful in reducing DPD. Although a few people on this board have found success in using them, if they haven't worked for you in the past, I'm not aware of any evidence that a higher dose will be effective.
> 
> ...


thanks so much for the reply. I have already gone to the appointment. He refused to carry through, but said he would ask his colleagues (other psychiatrists) what medication would be appropriate. Given how many psychiatrists are unfamiliar with dp (or are at least unfamiliar with prescribing successful medication for it), I am not sure how successful this 'ask-around' will be. I know there have been success stories with medications on this site (I have read a good majority of them), but if anyone happens to read this thread and has had definite success with a drug (dealing with pure DP rather than a co-morbid anxiety/depression that influences DP), I would really appreciate hearing about it.

~Jay


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Damn you have bipolar disorder and you take strattera which is a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, remeron a serotonin norepinephrine enhancer and lexapro a SSRI :shock:? How are you not bouncing off the walls with mania that is what id like to know. Even with the lithium. I have bipolar disorder and the only anti-depressant i take is wellbutrin because it lifts my mood without making me manic. If i took the anti-depressants your on especially 3 at once i would more then likely need to be shot full of haloperidol in a psychiatric hospital for a week.

I would say try lamitrigine with your lithium since this could help your dp/dr and it won't make you manic. You could try a benzodiazepine like clonazepam because even if it's not anxiety induced it still may help. It pretty much killed my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety. I take lamotrigine for bipolar disorder as my mood stabilizer along with zyprexa and ive been thinking about trying lithium with the lamotrigine since this is a common combo for bipolar disorder.

Also atypical anti-psychotics don't have a great track record for treating dp/dr and i doubt a higher dose of one would help. In fact it may have the opposite effect if you take a higher dose.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If that was his response, then you should consider bringing in a certain article for him to peruse. I recommend "Feeling Unreal: A Depersonalization Disorder Update of 117 cases." If you haven't read this article, there is a table that lists all the medications that the participants had tried, and rated if the treatment made them "definitely better" "slightly better" or "same/worse".

If you want a copy of this article PM me.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for both of your responses. I might try to push for the lamictal again, but I would like to here what he will recommend first, and I will know what that is on tuesday. I just hope it's not a benzo - I want something that I can take everyday without any addictive properties (not that I am worried about addiction, I just don't want to self-regulate how I take a medication, nor do I want to take something that usually needs an increasing dose to be effective)

~ Jay


----------

